# My Bermuda....



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

So there are a couple of spots in my front yard that have lighter green areas compared to the rest of my lawn.. it is growing fine but just looks like a different color green Bermuda. Is it just bad did or could it be something else??



Kinda hard to see in these pics but it's better than nothing... Just trying to get closer to Red and Ware's level... Thanks


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks good to me, if I recall you use a chemical lawn service? You may consider supplementing with chelated iron, or saving some money by doing the fertilizer applications yourself for a darker green. The most popular fertilizer around the lawn forum is Milorganite. It's non burning, slow release and high in Iron, great for beginners.

One of the off color areas appears to have grass clippings sitting on top, or is that wrong?


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Kinda looks like common mixed in? Can you post a close up. Are the blades the same size but just a different color?


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Looks good to me, if I recall you use a chemical lawn service? You may consider supplementing with chelated iron, or saving some money by doing the fertilizer applications yourself for a darker green. The most popular fertilizer around the lawn forum is Milorganite. It's non burning, slow release and high in Iron, great for beginners.
> 
> One of the off color areas appears to have grass clippings sitting on top, or is that wrong?


I actually have never used a service haha, Ive only used Milo for the past three months, but before that used Scott's lawn food and the weed and feed.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good to me, if I recall you use a chemical lawn service? You may consider supplementing with chelated iron, or saving some money by doing the fertilizer applications yourself for a darker green. The most popular fertilizer around the lawn forum is Milorganite. It's non burning, slow release and high in Iron, great for beginners.
> ...


My apologies. I had you confused with TXATC, that's what I get for posting so early in the AM.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

What rate of Milo have you been using?


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> What rate of Milo have you been using?


I throw down 1 bag in the front yard and 1 in the back every month.. starting to get a few weeks here and there but have just been pulling those so far


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's some more pics


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

It looks like it is only the "new" growth which says iron chlorosis. Repeated Milo apps helped with similar areas in my yard, although I still seem to get a little after periods of heavy rain.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I went out and looked at some of the yellow/light green areas again this am, and pulled up a piece and it came up in clumps like a weed... Here is a close up, is it just Bermuda or some type of weed that looks like Bermuda grass? It's only in a few areas about 1x1ft in size..






Here's the bottom so you can see the roots from this one clump...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I pulled up about a hundred of those in my zoysia yesterday (but they were zoysia and not bermuda). My issue seems to be created by the grass not rooting properly in one area, and every year I get this same thing in the same area. I believe the yellowing is caused by to much grass growing from one crown and therefore not getting enough nutrients to all the blades. It is like false crowning, but at the ground with minimal rooting. I'm thinking about taking a dethatcher to mine to thin the area and try to remove the clumps.


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

nimblewill?


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Cool, I have a dethatcher, I'll try it this weekend


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Cool, I have a dethatcher, I'll try it this weekend


Did you ever figure this out? I'm having the same issue


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

killacam said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool, I have a dethatcher, I'll try it this weekend
> ...


I didn't, but I haven't had the problem in a while now. No idea what it was haha.


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> killacam said:
> 
> 
> > Txmx583 said:
> ...


Thanks for the update!


----------



## killacam (May 4, 2017)

After some research I think they may be bermuda mites, also called "witches brooms"


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

killacam said:


> After some research I think they may be bermuda mites, also called "witches brooms"


Interesting! I'll have to check those out!


----------

